# Any way to make metal to metal threads less scratchy?



## Carl Fisher (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all.


I picked up a bunch of stainless FP and RB kits recently and was actually a bit disappointed with the way that the threads feel when screwing the cap on or screwing the sections together.  The threading feels very rough on the 4 kits I've made so far which makes it hard to explain to a customer why this $350 pen feels worse than the < $100 Jr. style on the table.


Is there a way to smooth the thread action?  Some method of polishing the threads out or something?


Please don't get feathers ruffled as I'm not calling anyone out with this as the rest of the kit is absolutely wonderful, but I'd like to know if this is a common problem and if there is a resolution.


Thanks!


----------



## dbledsoe (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the same problem, and I quit buying them because I did not like the way they feel. If you find a solution, I would be interested in trying it also.


----------



## BSea (Aug 6, 2013)

dbledsoe said:


> I have the same problem, and I quit buying them because I did not like the way they feel. If you find a solution, I would be interested in trying it also.


I agree.  I just couldn't see spending that much more on a kit when it just didn't _*feel*_ like it was worth the extra money.


----------



## Waluy (Aug 6, 2013)

It might affect the look of the threads (I can't remember I haven't used it in years) but you could try some dry moly lube on the threads. It sprays on wet and dries in about 5 minutes. It get used a lot on rv slide outs because it lubricates without being nasty gooey and holding dirt.


----------



## Yegg (Aug 6, 2013)

Do the threads themsleves feel rough?  Could you use a triangle stone (not file) to clean it up?

Triangle Arkansas File

Elliott


----------



## mredburn (Aug 6, 2013)

polishing the threads with small brushes mounted on the lathe both for inside and out may help using white diamond or tripoly polishing compounds. Or put a lapping compound on the threads and twist them on and off a lot of times. 
 A little touch of bees wax on the the threads may help.


----------



## marksman (Aug 6, 2013)

I have found resizing lubricant to work on smoothing out the threads. Dab some on, work them several times while pushing in and pulling out as you are turning the cap. This applies pressure on both sides of the thread pitch which will remove any burrs that are causing the issues. Then wipe the lube off thoroughly.

On another note, and this is not an admission of guilt nor is it an attempt to market but we are working to eliminate the metal to metal threads completely. Although, there seem to be mixed opinions about metal to metal vs. metal to plastic. Some seem to think that a plastic insert "cheapens" the kit. We try very hard to eliminate the burrs that cause the scratchy threads but it seems to be virtually impossible until the pen is assembled. We have found significant improvement with a new method we are using to deburr. It took an investment of a substantial piece of machinery that seems to be helping a lot.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Mark.  Are you talking about something like the Lee Precision Resizing lube?  Seems to be <$10 for a small tube which is fine but want to make sure that is what you are referring to.

Thanks!


----------



## marksman (Aug 6, 2013)

That will work. I have found one that worked better than most but I can't recall the name. I will check and post it later.


----------



## BSea (Aug 6, 2013)

I've heard of people using toothpaste on gun slides before to smooth them out.  I've never done it, but I guess it would work.


----------



## BSea (Aug 6, 2013)

On a somewhat related topic, how about a way to keep pens from unscrewing while in a pocket.  This applies to more than just the all metal pens, but they do seem a bit worse than the metal on plastic.  

I know some people use o-rings, but that just doesn't look right to me.


----------

